# BMW Machine Polished FIRST TIME!!!



## evosystems (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello everybody 

I have allways wanted to polish my car properly as i havent had it for long! So I borrowed my friends Silverline machine. He got it to do his VW van and that was all he has used it for.

There where a few pads with it and he had a bottle of 3m compound so i gave it a go!

The car was thilthy! and even when clean and you looked at it in the light it was just one big haze!!!!! there wasnt a pannel on it that want really really bad and full of scratches and swirls.

I took load of pics so I could see what you guys and girls think?

Once polished I used my trusty DODO JUICE BLUE VELVET to wax and protect my new paint


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

First time polishing and in with a Rotary, very brave. Good results too. Well done mate.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Well done!

How long did that take you to do?


----------



## evosystems (Jun 6, 2007)

Well it needed doing so just got on with it and had to see what the outcome would be lol.

Took about 4.5 to 5 hours in total! Long time but well worth the results and wont beed to be done for a littel while now!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Can't wait to see it in the sun 

Looks good bud but the 'polish' you used is actually a pretty heavy compound used to remove sanding marks and deep scratches...

You're gonna need to go over it with a finishing polish to remove the marks induced from the G3, which you can't see in the photos but I'm assuming they are there if thats the only product you used before waxing?

Or maybe it's not G3 in the bottle?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks good :thumb:

Did you remove any contaminants from the paint with a clay bar before compound polishing?

Also use an IPA wipe down after correction process to remove any polish oil residue before waxing.


----------



## evosystems (Jun 6, 2007)

I only used the 3m compound as it gave it such a good finish it didn't look like it needed a polish afterwards. If I had another hour or two then I might of but my Back was killing me lol. No I didn't use a clay because my balance was a bit low this month  I was just going to get the megs stuff from halfords but still a lil to much for me :-( I will have to nxt time for sure tho! Do u guys have any tips for getting rid of rain marks or bits **** off the roof? And boot lid lol?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

You could be making the paint defects worse by not removing contaminants from the paint before polishing. By not doing that you are basically polishing the contaminants into the paint.

I'd save a few more pennies and invest in some clay for sure.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

evosystems said:


> I will have to nxt time for sure tho! Do u guys have any tips for getting rid of rain marks or bits **** off the roof? And boot lid lol?


It would be hard to give tips without seeing the defects.

You can wet sand but I wouldn't advise this without checking the paint depth in the areas first.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

You've not used 3m compound you've used Farecla G3. Unless the Farecla bottle has 3m compound in it?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

oww g3 is harsh stuff takes a lot of fluid to keep it burning, would tread with care using this product on a soft paint or something that has very thin paint will burn through very quick. 

car looks like it turned out nice though bet your well happy


----------



## Clark3y (Jan 7, 2010)

justina3 said:


> oww g3 is harsh stuff takes a lot of fluid to keep it burning, would tread with care using this product on a soft paint or something that has very thin paint will burn through very quick.
> 
> car looks like it turned out nice though bet your well happy


Melodramatic enough?

Is the pic of the wing after compounding? If so, you can see in that pic that it's got a definite haze when compared to the door. That's pretty typical of G3 really and you should follow it up with a finishing polish.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

didnt think it was melodramatic at all just my experiences with this product.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

sounds like you need to do more reading up on how to "detail correctly"

oh, and I dont see any point in claying now you "polished" it. The idea of claying is to remove contaminents BEFORE polishing. Seeing as you jumped straight in the deep end, you probably removed those contaminants with the rotary now


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I've got no doubt you've made the car look shiney again but as for technique and understanding of paint correction you've not done the best you could have. 4-5 hours of polishing doesn't cut it in my book. Fair play in diving straight in to rotary machine polishing but sorry bud I wouldn't let you near my car yet. If a jobs worth doing it's worth doing right. Keep reading the forum and especially the polishing guides from Dave KG and I'm sure you'll make a far better job next time:thumb:


----------



## djmp23 (Feb 22, 2010)

Danno1975 said:


> First time polishing and in with a Rotary, very brave. Good results too. Well done mate.


you read my mind lol.

I have to say though awesome result there  blacks not always the easiest of colours to correct either (know that from having to paint correct my dads 540i which was cosmos black) so its a thumbs up from me fella


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Need to see some pictures in Sun light not that we will be getting any Sun soon


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

as above posts
really needs doing in correct order claying /correcting /polishing waxing/sealing
you should be looking at this on black,this is just after correction,on the top half only


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Im only a noob as well but i spent a good 10 hours on my first paint correct and it wasn't anywhere near 50% correction. Spent atleast 2 and a half just washing and claying.

Was a Vectra so was relatively easy to remove the lighter marks.

I was a little sceptical about claying until i actually did it, and it does make a noticeable difference to the feel and the quality of the end finish. 

Have a read around, you can learn a lot of stuff that will make your life easier.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

adam87 said:


> *Can't wait to see it in the sun *
> 
> Looks good bud but the 'polish' you used is actually a pretty heavy compound used to remove sanding marks and deep scratches...
> 
> ...


seconded :doublesho


----------



## evosystems (Jun 6, 2007)

Cheers for all of your support and help. Sorry I cant comment that often its just that im at work all day lol.

I know i should of clayed and really wished i did befor but im off to london and needed every penny cos its so expensive up there 

The whole aim wasnt to make it perfect! i just wanted to get rid of most of the swirls and the haze so it atleast looked half decent. And that I have achived i think 

If I had 10 hours i would of deffo spent that time but i only had 1 day off work and had to pick my g/f up in the afternoon lol.

I am going to wait till the wax dissapears untill i give it another go porperly this time lol.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

It's all about learning mate, but you've chosen the hard route 

I wouldn't use your mates Farecla G3 again, you'll end up with no paint on the car!

Have a read through the 'machine polishing' and 'polish & compound' sections. You'll need to buy a finishing polish or something to correct the compounding you have already done with your mates G3.

I'm sure you'll figure it out in time :thumb:


----------



## evosystems (Jun 6, 2007)

yeh I dont think i will need to use the G3 again because it took just the right amount off from what i could feel and see.

What finishing polish would you recommend for when i machine it next time?


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

For BMW paint, which is quite hard paint, I would recommend Menzerna Power Gloss, followed by Menzerna Final Finish.

I would apply both with a polishing pad seeing as you have already used compound, & if you can get a hold of one, you should apply these with a DA machine, purely because you can't be sure how much you removed with the compound & the rotary. 

Hopefully the Menzerna polishes will leave it with a stunning finish ready for LSP.


----------



## Clark3y (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow people really laid into this guy, really OTT. Just because his method doesn't match that of the DW herd :/

At least this guy has done a pretty decent job. I've seen people on here post up first time machine polishings using a DA and a hopelessly weak polish/pad combo achieving hardly any correction and get applauded for it.

Total muppets across the land use G3 on rotary machines all the time and never burn through the paint or anything daft like that. You guys make it out to be like using 800 grit or something, in reality it's about the same as 3M FC+ which tonnes of people on here use.

Using a DA as a precautionary measure while using a finishing polish? Please! It's been shown on here a bunch of times that the removal with a finishing polish is often not even detectable by a PTG.


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Clark3y said:


> Wow people really laid into this guy, really OTT. Just because his method doesn't match that of the DW herd :/
> 
> At least this guy has done a pretty decent job. I've seen people on here post up first time machine polishings using a DA and a hopelessly weak polish/pad combo achieving hardly any correction and get applauded for it.
> 
> ...


 I dont think people are intentionally being hard, if you are happy with your result then well done, but what people are really saying is that there are many experienced people on here to offer advice on how next time you could achieve much better results while at the same time being much safer in terms of damaging your paint. If your in any doubt or need advice before hand just ask thats what we are all here for. Good attempt for your first time


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice job. really got that black paint nice :thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, it looks good to me, and to you obviously, otherwise you wouldn't have posted it up here!

Lavishing 2 days claying, polishing, finishing, glazing, sealing etc etc is technically correct, but everyone has to draw the line somewhere. You mentioned you had a girlfriend, ideally you'd want to keep it that way!!

The key to all this, in my eyes is efficiency. Max shine and durability for min time expended - I lead a very busy life and have a young family that I enjoy being with. Others tend to perfection, some do it for a living, and some people take their cars to swirl-o-matics/polish hand car washes or even don't wash them at all. All of which is fine, IMHO. It's their car, their life, their time and their money.

However, if you're interested in the experience base and knowledge of people here, this is a really great forum, it's easy to learn a lot.

Good work dude!


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> Nice job. really got that black paint nice :thumb:


+1 A bit of tire dressing and it would look mint :thumb:


----------



## evosystems (Jun 6, 2007)

Well I am very greatfull for all of your comments and have taken it all on board! 

Yes I would like to keep my girlfriend lol. On the plus she said she was impressed with the result that I got lol. 

I have the whole of nxt week off so might have to finish off the prodject properly and then hopefully it will be shiney down here in the shire (Cornwall) and can get some decent pics? And I will put some tire shine on for you nxt time and actully clean the wheels lol. 

I even forgot to take out the stupid dealer sticker in the back window! That has to go! I want some of the lol detailing world silver stickers for my back 2 windows tho


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Brilliant results ... very brave but i like the fact someone gives their car some time and effort unlike 99% of the country... yes hes used G3 but then again hes used it on BMW paint.

I think you deserve a lot more praise thats been given.

Your results look almost perfect yes u may have a little bit of marring in the sunlight but nothing that a finishing polish wont remove ...maybe even use AG super resin polish from halfords.

Take some more pictures and be proud of your results.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

some disapointing comments in here. can we keep it to constructive criticism and lose the sarcasm please. 

evosystems- fair play to you mate for having a go, but have a look at the machine polishing detailing guides. I'd hate to see you make the car worse after hours of hard work. I'd try a better pad than that blue one as it looks like its had it, and use a nice easy finishing polish til you get used to the movement of the rotary. try a bottle of lime prime or final finish and the car will probably look a lot better than using a heavy compound such as the G3.:thumb: 

keep at it bud, not everyone is born with an extensive detailing knowledge like some folk on here.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

for your first attempt really good but i am as the deano said


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Deano said:


> some disapointing comments in here. can we keep it to constructive criticism and lose the sarcasm please.
> 
> evosystems- fair play to you mate for having a go, but have a look at the machine polishing detailing guides. I'd hate to see you make the car worse after hours of hard work. I'd try a better pad than that blue one as it looks like its had it, and use a nice easy finishing polish til you get used to the movement of the rotary. try a bottle of lime prime or final finish and the car will probably look a lot better than using a heavy compound such as the G3.:thumb:
> 
> keep at it bud, not everyone is born with an extensive detailing knowledge like some folk on here.


I agree its too snooty on here at times...we are not all experts and we need help and encouragement not to be put down and scoffed at.


----------



## 99hjhm (Dec 25, 2009)

Well done.
We all learn from our mistakes(Not that you have done anything wrong) next time it will be even better, and the time after that, better again.

If you have improved your car, thats all that matters.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Not bad for a first attempt fella and looks to have been visually improved.

But as said there's a lot of info on here that will help you to improve, it's free so take advantage of it!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mate..

Well done, eh? :thumb:


----------



## evosystems (Jun 6, 2007)

Cheers guys! Ur right nxt time I'm gunna give myself lots more time and it's deffo going to be better  soz fir the txt tlk it's just that I'm on my phone adding this lol.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Clark3y said:


> Using a DA as a precautionary measure while using a finishing polish? Please! It's been shown on here a bunch of times that the removal with a finishing polish is often not even detectable by a PTG.


Go back & read my post, I never said anything about removing paint with a finishing polish, I said he will already have removed paint with the rotary & compound, & he will have no idea how much. 
I also said that I would recommend Power Gloss first, which WILL remove paint with both a rotary & a DA.

Not laying into the guy at all, just offering some advice.


----------

